# Fencing



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi again.. yet another challenging project as we reshape our new home... location Penne, Abruzzo.

I am looking to take down around 700/800 meters of fencing that was used to create pens for animals before we moved in.

The fences are quite new (about 1 year old) and are very well erected. They are green wire mesh about 6ft high with steel T-bars every 3 meters - there's even a bent over bit of fence at the top to stop animals climbing in. In all I think there is about 700-800 meters and about 250 posts. All new and no rust, broken or bent posts. There are also 4 livestock type gates and 2 wooden animal shelters that need to be removed (approx 8x8m).

Some fencing needs to be re-positioned along one of my parameter borders - but the rest will be sold. I know this fencing is pretty expensive out here - between 80-100 Euros for 25 meters excluding the posts.

If anyone is interested in this there are a number of options on the table. These include taking the excess fencing for free if you can take it down and do the re-positioning mentioned above. There will be about 600-700 meters left over and the posts, gates and bendy over bits at the top of the fence.

It's not a shovel job either, the posts are a good meter into the ground and the fence is also buried to prevent animals digging under it.

Ping me a note if you are interested so we can go into more details or arrange for you to see the size of the job.

Many thanks


----------

